# Happy Birthday Marines-young and old.



## greybeard (Nov 10, 2012)

My birthday today--I'm 237 years old.

http://www.dodlive.mil/index.php/2012/11/for-honor-for-country-2012-marine-corps-birthday-message/


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you thank you thank you to all Marines for your dedication to our country.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you greybeard!  I'm a daughter of a marine, daddy already called this morning but I was cleaning up chicken crap, gotta call him back and say happy birthday!

Happy Birthday Greybeard and THANK YOU!

Once a marine always a marine!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday!  Red velvet with gold icing.

We are havineg a party here tonight, lol.  It's my brother's birthday too.......guess he is sorta your brother too.

Semper Fi

I'm a poetry buff....

Poem for our fallen Brothers by American Patriot

In Memory of Brothers Fallen
The Marine stood and faced god
which must always come to pass, 
He hoped his shoes were shinned 
Just as brightly as his brass 

"Step forward now, you Marine, 
How shall I deal with you? 
Have you always turned the other cheek? 
To my church have you been true?" 

"No, Lord, I guess I ain't. 
Because those of us who carry guns, 
Can't always be a saint. 

I've had to work most Sundays, 
And at times my talk was tough. 
And sometimes I've been violent, 
Because the world is awfully rough. 

But, I never took a penny, 
That wasn't mine to keep... 
Though I worked a lot of overtime, 
When the bills got just too steep. 

And I never passed a cry for help, 
Though at times I shook with fear. 
And sometimes, God, forgive me, 
I've wept unmanly tears. 

I know I don't deserve a place, 
Among the people here. 
They never wanted me around, 
Except to calm their fears. 

If you've a place for me here, Lord, 
It needn't be so grand. 
I never expected or had too much, 
But if you don't, I'll understand. 

There was a silence all around the throne, 
Where the saints had often trod. 
As the Marine waited quietly, 
For the judgment of his God. 

"Step forward now, you Marine, 
You've borne your burdens well. 
Walk peacefully on Heaven's streets, 
You've done your time in Hell."


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 10, 2012)

Always Faithful

From coast to coast
Through country fields
And majestic mountains high
The Eagle soars above our Nation
A great symbol in the sky

America in its spender
Protected by our brave
Stars and Stripe forever
Our citizens proudly wave

On November 10th a brotherhood born
So honorable and true
This nation blessed
To inherit such devoted men as you

Semper Fi, Do or Die
A passage shared between the best
As the few, the proud, the Marines
Give meaning to the test

Shoulder to shoulder, band of brothers
May God guide your way
And know with out a doubt
We are very proud of you today.

Poem written by Lisa Trump 8/1/2008


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow redtail my dad would appreciate your poem. He is an old man now, yet ready to still take up arms for his country. Made me tear up!


----------



## animalmom (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Marine, from the daughter of a Marine, married to a Marine.

Keep in mind...

Here's health to you and to our Corps
Which we are proud to serve;
In many a strife we've fought for life
And never lost our nerve.
If the Army and the Navy
Ever look on Heaven's scenes,
They will find the streets are guarded
By United States Marines.

Semper Fi Greybeard

Semper Fi to the sons and daughters of Marines.  As Milton said "They also serve who only stand and wait."


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 10, 2012)

Semper Fi  Greybeard!

My Dad was a Marine,  God rest his soul.

My youngest son is a Marine.

My oldest son is in the Navy and

My best friend is Us Navy  prematurely retired.  (disabled)  

Papa used to say the difference between a Marine and a Navy man was an argument well fought.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you from the daughter of a Marine.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 14, 2012)

Missed this on the birthday

Happy Birthday to Marines everywhere

Here's to 237 more years of faithful service

Semper Fi
Cpl 1998-2003 airwing


----------



## greybeard (Nov 14, 2012)

Swing with the Wing!!

(HMH-463 CH53Ds here-- 69-73)


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 14, 2012)

HMM 166 & HMM 163

CH-46's all the way!!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 14, 2012)

Those old Phrog airframes are gettin tired. Osprey is sposed to take their place, but I don't know when or even if. but know at least one squadron is flying Ospreys already.  Way back when, the 46s had a bad habit of aft pylon failures--as in separating from the rest of the airframe--thankfully that got fixed. 

HMM 364 (Purple Fox) was with us at MMAF and there was another 46 squadron further down the flight line but it's just been too long to remember which it was.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 15, 2012)

Last time I looked there was only one 46 squadron left on the west cost, HMM 163, the rest are now VMM I don't know how long it will stay HMM I will miss the old birds but it is time for a new airframe.

I worked with the Purple Fox during traing


----------

